# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2020



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 09:13)

*













Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Este 1º dia de Fevereiro começou com céu muito nublado, e com chuviscos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 09:28)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por cá mais do mesmo, praticamente 48h seguidas de chuva fraca/morrinha/nevoeiro! Tudo escorre água literalmente , e a escorrência é muita com alguns terrenos já muito saturados  Neste padrão acumulou-se pela zona entre 20 a 10 mm , consoante a altitude ,claro! A estação que melhor representa isto que estou a mencionar é esta na localidade de Sampaio (Sesimbra) , e que fica a no caminho entre a minha casa, e o meu local de trabalho a uma altitude de 156mt   https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15COTOV2


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui tem morrinhado durante toda a manhã. O acumulado segue nos 2 mm.  
O evento segue nos 21,1 mm.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2020 às 11:46)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 1.6 mm desde a meia noite. 
Temp. 16.7°c 
Hr. 100%
Vento med. 5.3 Km/h SW últimos 10 min. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2020 às 13:36)

Boas, 

3 mm e morrinha.
Incrível a mudança do estado do tempo que aí vem.
Na próxima semana as máximas vão andar entre 18-21 graus em muitos sitios e claro com uma corrente de leste bem vincada.

O mês acabou nos 65 mm.
O que vale é que nos últimos 3 dias acumulou 26 mm.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 3 mm e morrinha.
> Incrível a mudança do estado do tempo que aí vem.
> ...



Alguma ideia do que terá chovido em algumas partes da Serra de Sintra (aproximadamente)?

Vejo muita água nos solos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

belem disse:


> Alguma ideia do que terá chovido em algumas partes da Serra de Sintra (aproximadamente)?
> 
> Vejo muita água nos solos.



Em termos mensais?
Se sim, superou certamente os 100 mm.
Penedo, Colares aldeia serrana foi aos 85 mm, a estação meteo  está apenas a 180 mts de altitude.
Muitas vezes só ha precipitação dentro da serra e a cotas elevadas, o que mostra bem o efeito orografico /microclima.
---
Nevoeiro e morrinha não desarma...
Agora mesmo por Alcabideche.
Têm sido dias consecutivos assim, nem imagino a n247 que liga Malveira da serra ao cabo da Roca, deve estar medonha com nevoeiro cerrado até ao limite...cuidado nas estradas.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2020 às 21:29)

1.2mm hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 22:03)

Esta tarde apenas caiu um curto aguaceiro, de resto foi o céu nublado que prevaleceu sempre.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2020 às 01:24)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia de ontem foi bastante abafado, com céu nublado durante todo o dia e algumas abertas à tarde. 
Também caíram alguns aguaceiros, que acumularam 2 mm. O evento acabou nos 19,1 mm, e o rio atmosférico acumulou 21,9 mm por aqui, um valor bem acima do esperado.  O acumulado mensal de janeiro acabou nos 48,7 mm, um valor muito fraco para um mês com uma média acima dos 100 mm. 

Ontem andei pelo Alto Alentejo e verifiquei que os terrenos a Norte de Évora estão completamente ensopados e cheios de água. Também dava para ver, em certos pontos, o limite sul das nuvens do rio atmosférico, com a virga e a luz do dia ao longe. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 13,4°C
Prec: 2 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 13,6°C

Agora estão 12,7°C e já não há nuvens no céu. A pressão subiu rapidamente e já segue nos 1026 hpa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Fev 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Dia quente hoje, já estão 14,4ºC e uma PA de 1027 hPa.
Hoje serão batidos records de temperatura elevada pela Europa, temperaturas tão altas que farão com que existam avalanches nas montanhas.
Em Fevereiro está muito calor, muito quente mesmo, veremos o futuro ....


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2020 às 11:23)

tanta luz hoje lá fora, já não estava habituado 
sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2020 às 12:02)

Incrivel hoje parece tempo de Verão de repente...já com 19ºC a esta hora aqui em Alenquer, 
Fevereiro vai ser bem quente na Europa.
So para ver o caso como está, Munique ainda não teve neve este inverno...e isto pode ser cada vez mais o futuro.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2020 às 12:28)

Boas

Até aqui que muitas vezes não aquece tanto, o sensor já regista 18,5  graus.
Vista para serra, finalmente pois andou escondida pelo nevoeiro vários dias.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Fev 2020 às 12:38)

Boas! Hoje vai ser um dia quente, nem parece inverno, o sol já brilha e já queima um pouco (o sol a queimar em fevereiro?!), e o pior é que as previsões não aparentam grande mudança...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2020 às 12:50)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje segue já bem quente, e com sol, que grande mudança tão repentina.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2020 às 13:19)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 17.2°c e 89%HR. 
O vento sopra fraco de NE 4.3 Km/h. 
Tmin. 12.4°c (6:18)
Tmax. 17.2°c (actual)
Tenho um acumulado de 0.4 mm, 0.2 pelas 3 da manhã e o restante pelas 7 da manhã. Penso que deverá ser resultado da humidade. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (2 Fev 2020 às 13:25)

Sol bem forte aqui perto da Marinha Grande. Sente-se o cheiro das acácias no ar!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2020 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Entretanto o sol apareceu e até está calor, com 18,6°C e nada de nuvens. Que contraste em relação a ontem!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2020 às 16:43)

Dia de Maio por Lisboa, sem pôr nem tirar... Cheguei a sentir sensação de calor só a andar normalmente na rua. 19.3ºC em Alvalade neste momento.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Fev 2020 às 16:58)

Por aqui tambem tem estado um dia de sol extraordinário.
Neste momento estamos com 16,4ºC.


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2020 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

Sacudi o meu calendário para ter a certeza, é dia 2 de Fevereiro: 21,4° às 16:10. Inacreditável!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2020 às 18:22)

Boas,
Por Leiria situação idêntica à do Alentejo, céu com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura primaveril. Muita gente a passear, claro!
A máxima deve ter rondado os 20/21ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2020 às 18:35)

Boas, 

Dia espectacular. 
Maxima de 19,5 graus.
Está visto que os próximos dias ainda vão ser mais mornos.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2020 às 20:37)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a temperatura atingiu os 20.6°c pelas 17.22
Neste momento sigo com 16.9°c e 92%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 20:51)

isto não deve estar fácil para quem sofre de doenças respiratórias nota-se bem a poeira no ar.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 20:53)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sacudi o meu calendário para ter a certeza, é dia 2 de Fevereiro: 21,4° às 16:10. Inacreditável!


é raro mas não fora do comum lembro de ser miúdo e andar em calção e t-shirt no inverno


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

camrov8 disse:


> é raro mas não fora do comum lembro de ser miúdo e andar em calção e t-shirt no inverno



Sim, não tanto assim.
Lembro-me da minha primeira estadia em Lisboa no dia 14 de Fevereiro (2000 ou 2001) em que vimos pessoas na praia, a minha mulher teve de comprar um casaco para substituir o seu casaco de Inverno belga.

21h10 17,9° o vento sobe SSE/SE


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2020 às 10:24)

Bom dia!

Manhã luminosa com muito Sol e com algum calor em perspectiva aqui em Coruche... Parece que estamos em Maio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou logo com sol, que até faz lembrar já a primavera, mas também muita húmida devido ao orvalho.


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Pouco a dizer sobre a situação actual, 14,4ºC e perspectivas de um dia quente. Humidade muito alta durante a noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2020 às 11:10)

Yep, mais um dia de Maio por aqui também... Sol radiante, céu sem uma nuvem, vento fraco e temperatura mais que amena.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2020 às 12:05)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem dia muito quente aqui pela zona, e hoje segue o mesmo caminho! Tal como já referido mais parece Maio  Neste momento já se registam cerca de 20 ºc nesta zona do concelho , lestada bem vincada ,  contudo com mais humidade e vento que ontem 

Máximas de ontem em alguns locais:

Azeitão: (casa) -23.2ºc
Azeitão : (@vortex ) 23.1ºc
Setúbal : (IPMA) 22.2ºC
Sesimbra ( Sampaio) 22.1ºc


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2020 às 12:16)

por cá não diria Maio parece mais um bom dia de Março ou inicio de Abril, são estes eventos que criam ditados como de Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento


----------



## Tonton (3 Fev 2020 às 12:40)

Sol quente (temperatura já na casa dos 22ºC) e humidade relativa elevada a potenciar a sensação de bafo...


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Fev 2020 às 13:14)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã luminosa com muito Sol e com algum calor em perspectiva aqui em Coruche... Parece que estamos em Maio!




Vamos ver se em maio não vai parecer que estamos em fevereiro ...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2020 às 13:17)

Crazyrain disse:


> Vamos ver se em maio não vai parecer que estamos em fevereiro ...


não seria a primeira vez, >Em maio come as cerejas ao borralho


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2020 às 13:20)

num ano Normal, Fevereiro pode ser o mês mais frio do ano, e no passado tínhamos gelo ainda nos sitios com tendência  a geada ...agora alterou muito. mas praia em Fevereiro não me lembro mesmo ahah Só em Lisboa!!

Só para ter uma ideia, *no dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2012 registei -4 no meu jardim * aqui em Alenquer, com os tanques de água com uma espessura de 5 cms de gelo. Parece surreal a comparar com o dia de *hoje em que já vou com 21ºC a esta hora.*



Toby disse:


> Sim, não tanto assim.
> Lembro-me da minha primeira estadia em Lisboa no dia 14 de Fevereiro (2000 ou 2001) em que vimos pessoas na praia, a minha mulher teve de comprar um casaco para substituir o seu casaco de Inverno belga.
> 
> 21h10 17,9° o vento sobe SSE/SE


----------



## RStorm (3 Fev 2020 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde

Antes de mais, peço desculpa pela minha ausência durante o fim de semana, pois devido a uns problemas não pude comparecer aqui.

1º dia de Fevereiro começou com tempo bastante húmido e períodos de chuva fraca que renderam *1,2 mm*. 
Domingo houve uma mudança de padrão brutal: a madrugada ainda foi marcada pelo nevoeiro cerrado rendendo *0,3 mm*, mas rapidamente se dissipou, dando lugar a um belo dia de primavera com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Por momentos, sentia-se algum calor  
Hoje sigo com o mesmo panorama de ontem e assim deverá continuar ao longo da semana, só espero é que não dure mais  Destaque para a bela orvalhada que caiu durante a madrugada.

Janeiro acabou com um acumulado baixíssimo de *33,6 mm*, mais um mês seco para a longa coleção  Vamos lá ver se Fevereiro traz mais e melhor animação, especialmente para o Sul 

Sábado: *12,9ºC* */ 20,2ºC* */* *1,2 mm*
Domingo: *10,8ºC / 19,8ºC / 0,3 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *10,5ºC *
T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2020 às 14:12)

Crazyrain disse:


> Vamos ver se em maio não vai parecer que estamos em fevereiro ...



Pois... Pode acontecer, estes dias quentes não significam o adeus ao tempo frio.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2020 às 14:19)

Por aqui está quente, está calor.
Vamos com 19,4ºC, claro que não é nada como os 22ºC esta noite registados no Sul de França, mas é algo fora do comum com este ar sub tropical


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2020 às 14:47)

19.5 na Gago Coutinho, vai lá vai, tempo de t-shirt. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2020 às 16:45)

treta de tempo, a ir aos 25.2ºC, enfim a 3 fevereiro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2020 às 18:39)

Não tenho tido tempo para vir ao fórum, devido ao trabalho, mas quero salientar apenas a temperatura de *21,8°C *na Charneca e de *20,1°C *em Corroios. Um dia bem quente para fevereiro!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2020 às 19:42)

Boas,

Estou curioso com o meu registo de t.máxima, deve ter passado os 20 graus.

Na cidade de Torres Vedras subiu aos 24 graus, impressionante!
Em vales fechados com pouca circulação de ar, deve ter aquecido muito.

Entretanto esta madrugada promete ser bem mais fresca do que a anterior.


----------



## Toby (3 Fev 2020 às 20:00)

Boa noite,

Hoje às 14:50 h 22,9° C
A flutuação é uma componente do clima português, penso eu.
A base de dados não está completa, mas é suficiente para as estatísticas:

*Alcobaça*

*24.2°C* 24 février 2019
*23.0°C* 25 février 2019
*22.9°C* 23 février 2019
*22.2°C* 21 février 2017
*21.7°C* 22 février 2017
*21.4°C* 02 février 2020
*21.1°C* 26 février 2019
*20.7°C* 22 février 2019
*20.5°C* 17 février 2017
*20.4°C* 16 février 2017
*19.9°C* 03 février 2020
*19.8°C* 16 février 2019
*19.6°C* 20 février 2017
*19.6°C* 13 février 2019
*19.4°C* 12 février 2019
*19.4°C* 15 février 2019
*19.2°C* 14 février 2019
*18.9°C* 15 février 2017
*18.6°C* 20 février 2018
*18.4°C* 21 février 2019
*18.3°C* 25 février 2018
*18.2°C* 21 février 2018
*18.1°C* 18 février 2018
*18.1°C* 06 février 2017
*17.9°C* 19 février 2017
*17.9°C* 16 février 2018
*17.7°C* 01 février 2020
*17.6°C* 20 février 2019
*17.5°C* 27 février 2019
*17.3°C* 26 février 2018

*Lisboa / Portela1980-2001*

*24.0°C* 27 février 1997
*23.0°C* 28 février 1997
*22.0°C* 28 février 1987
*22.0°C* 14 février 1998
*22.0°C* 24 février 2000
*22.0°C* 24 février 1990
*22.0°C* 19 février 1999
*21.0°C* 11 février 2001
*21.0°C* 16 février 1998
*21.0°C* 23 février 1990
*21.0°C* 22 février 1990
*21.0°C* 21 février 1990
*21.0°C* 20 février 1993
*20.0°C* 02 février 1997
*20.0°C* 21 février 2000
*20.0°C* 20 février 2000
*20.0°C* 17 février 1980
*20.0°C* 12 février 2001
*20.0°C* 25 février 2000
*20.0°C* 14 février 1989
*20.0°C* 21 février 1993
*20.0°C* 13 février 1998
*20.0°C* 17 février 1999
*20.0°C* 23 février 2000
*20.0°C* 20 février 1997
*20.0°C* 20 février 1990
*20.0°C* 11 février 1998
*20.0°C* 18 février 1999
*20.0°C* 19 février 1998
*20.0°C* 07 février 1981

*Lisboa / Geof* 2000-2020

*22.6°C* 24 février 2000
*22.5°C* 11 février 2001
*22.0°C* 25 février 2011
*21.8°C* 12 février 2001
*21.8°C* 24 février 2019
*21.8°C* 25 février 2019
*21.5°C* 26 février 2008
*21.3°C* 11 février 2006
*21.2°C* 02 février 2020
*21.2°C* 24 février 2011
*21.2°C* 03 février 2004
*20.9°C* 23 février 2000
*20.8°C* 22 février 2009
*20.8°C* 26 février 2000
*20.8°C* 23 février 2009
*20.8°C* 04 février 2004
*20.8°C* 22 février 2002
*20.7°C* 07 février 2008
*20.7°C* 23 février 2002
*20.7°C* 28 février 2008
*20.6°C* 25 février 2000
*20.6°C* 25 février 2009
*20.5°C* 19 février 2000
*20.4°C* 25 février 2008
*20.3°C* 29 février 2008
*20.3°C* 21 février 2000
*20.3°C* 24 février 2009
*20.2°C* 13 février 2002
*20.2°C* 10 février 2001
*20.2°C* 02 février 2004


----------



## Toby (3 Fev 2020 às 20:01)

*Monte Real* 1998 -2020

*24.2°C* 24 février 2019
*24.0°C* 25 février 2019
*23.2°C* 24 février 2000
*23.2°C* 23 février 2019
*23.0°C* 21 février 2001
*23.0°C* 12 février 2001
*22.6°C* 26 février 1998
*22.4°C* 24 février 2012
*22.2°C* 26 février 2019
*22.2°C* 25 février 2000
*22.0°C* 19 février 1998
*22.0°C* 11 février 2001
*22.0°C* 04 février 2004
*22.0°C* 26 février 2009
*21.8°C* 25 février 2009
*21.8°C* 05 février 2004
*21.8°C* 27 février 2009
*21.8°C* 14 février 1998
*21.6°C* 13 février 2001
*21.6°C* 27 février 1998
*21.5°C* 22 février 2019
*21.4°C* 15 février 1998
*21.4°C* 07 février 2008
*21.4°C* 03 février 2004
*21.4°C* 22 février 2017
*21.2°C* 23 février 2012
*21.1°C* 16 février 2019
*21.0°C* 06 février 2004
*21.0°C* 08 février 2008
*20.9°C* 02 février 2020

*Montijo* 1991-2020

*23.9°C* 25 février 2019
*23.8°C* 24 février 2000
*22.0°C* 25 février 2011
*21.8°C* 26 février 2019
*21.6°C* 24 février 2019
*21.4°C* 21 février 2001
*21.4°C* 25 février 2000
*21.4°C* 23 février 2000
*21.2°C* 24 février 2011
*21.0°C* 11 février 2001
*21.0°C* 26 février 2009
*20.9°C* 22 février 2019
*20.8°C* 22 février 2002
*20.6°C* 13 février 1998
*20.6°C* 23 février 2009
*20.6°C* 26 février 2008
*20.6°C* 16 février 2017
*20.4°C* 09 février 2008
*20.4°C* 14 février 2019
*20.4°C* 27 février 2009
*20.4°C* 25 février 2008
*20.4°C* 22 février 2009
*20.2°C* 03 février 2004
*20.2°C* 23 février 2019
*20.2°C* 20 février 2018
*20.0°C* 19 février 1998
*20.0°C* 11 février 2006
*20.0°C* 04 février 2004
*20.0°C* 16 février 1998
*20.0°C* 25 février 2012

*Ovar-Maceda* 1991-2020

*25.0°C* 26 février 2019
*23.0°C* 14 février 1998
*23.0°C* 22 février 2019
*22.2°C* 21 février 2017
*22.2°C* 22 février 2008
*22.0°C* 14 février 2019
*21.8°C* 03 février 2004
*21.6°C* 02 février 2020
*21.6°C* 07 février 2008
*21.6°C* 04 février 2004
*21.4°C* 25 février 2019
*21.4°C* 08 février 2008
*21.2°C* 05 février 2004
*21.0°C* 23 février 2019
*20.8°C* 13 février 1998
*20.6°C* 21 février 2008
*20.6°C* 24 février 2019
*20.4°C* 12 février 2002
*20.4°C* 19 février 1998
*20.4°C* 16 février 1998
*20.4°C* 21 février 2019
*20.2°C* 10 février 2008
*20.2°C* 15 février 1998
*20.2°C* 26 février 2018
*20.0°C* 10 février 1998
*20.0°C* 12 février 1998
*20.0°C* 16 février 2008
*20.0°C* 23 février 2008
*20.0°C* 17 février 1998


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2020 às 21:28)

tratam-se de recordes, se reparares são os anos depois de 2000 que começam a chegar aos 20ºC e a passar bem os 20ºC. Recorde de Fevereiro são de 24ºC para Lisboa. O primeiro grande ano anómalo para a temperatura em Portugal foi o de 1998.
O clima em Portugal começa a flutuar e as Estações do ano a perderem-se exactamente nas ultimas duas décadas. O normal é um Fevereiro mais frio.
Alguém tem registo de temperaturas mínimas até 1998? Seria interessante.


Toby disse:


> *Monte Real* 1998 -2020
> 
> *24.2°C* 24 février 2019
> *24.0°C* 25 février 2019
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2020 às 21:57)

A tarde de hoje foi bem quente, já se começa a ver pessoas de t-shirt.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Fev 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite, tenho andado desaparecido do fórum e agora me dei conta que o tópico de seguimento de Janeiro já está fechado, só faltou dar conta do seguimento do último dia do mês...  de qualquer das formas não se perdeu muito, uma miséria de dia em termos de acumulados. 
Janeiro super seco, cerca de 42 mm, nos últimos anos este padrão tem se repetido.

___________________________________________

Fevereiro entrou super abafado. No Sábado caiu alguma morrinha ao início da manhã, mas o sol ainda espreitou a meio do dia, para depois se voltar a esconder e não mais aparecer. Corrente de Sul/SW bem vincada
Extremos: 19.6ºC / 16.4ºC
Acumulado: 0.51 mm

Ontem foi um dia soalheiro com alguma nebulosidade alta, essencialmente cirrus, mas o que se destacou verdadeiramente foram os ares de Primavera. Ao início da tarde o sol queimava. 
Extremos: 20.5ºC / 14.4ºC
Mudança de vento para o quadrante leste.
Já tínhamos saudades da dorsal... #sqn 

Hoje o dia foi mais quente e sem qualquer nebulosidade.
Extremos: 22.5ºC  / 13.1ºC
Acumulado: 0.25 mm devido ao orvalho

Agora sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e 13.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

Mais um dia bem quente por Coimbra, quando cheguei a casa a meio da tarde fui trocar para uns calções e uns chinelos, que o meu quarto tinha ficado com as janelas abertas e estava bem quentito. E o pior é que apesar do tempo seco, a temperartura não desce nada de jeito à noite...


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2020 às 00:39)

efectivamente foi um dia quente, onde se sentia o efeito do vento de leste


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2020 às 00:55)

Boa noite.
Por cá o registo máximo do dia foi de 22.3ºc pelas 15:30.
Os meus máximos para o mês de Fevereiro, desde 2013, são os seguintes.
2013. 17.9ºc
2014. 17.3ºc
2015. 17.4ºc
2016. 20.4ºc
2017. 20.2ºc
2018. 21.1ºc
2019. 24.1ºc

De salientar que para Lisboa (Geofisico) o registo máximo para este mês é de 24.8ºc no dia 28 Fevereiro 1987, segundo informação do IPMA, enquanto para a estação de Setúbal o registo foi de 25.0ºc no mesmo dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2020 às 01:06)

Penso que o mais impressionante nem é a temperatura máxima em Fevereiro, já que há alguns períodos de temperaturas acima da média perto de Março, o pior é mesmo a temperatura ser tão alta no período entre 01/Jan e a primeira quinzena de Fevereiro, que geralmente ainda é mais fresco.

Os valores de hoje devem ter sido alguns dos mais altos para esse período ainda mais "invernal".


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 08:26)

Boas,

Impressionante o frio que está num dos pontos mais frios do concelho.
Registei há minutos 1,5 graus e geada ténue no valeiro gelado junto ao vale do Pisão.Saí de casa com 8,3 graus. 
Valor espectacular tendo em conta o panorama nacional! Logo partilho mais info.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Fev 2020 às 08:50)

O dia começou com nevoeiro na parte baixa de Lisboa, mas neste momento está a cobrir cada vez mais partes da cidade. As janelas estão todas embaciadas, a condensação nas superfícies mais frias é inevitável.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2020 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Ainda refrescou bem de madrugada... Sigo com 10ºC no Auriol que tenho aqui, até tenho as janelas todas embaciadas. 9.1ºC na Gago Coutinho.

Está algum nevoeiro até.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelas lezírias do Tejo temos uma manhã com nevoeiro bem denso, o nevoeiro é tão denso que provoca até um ligeiro chuvisco visível no vidro do carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 09:56)

Máximas de ontem

Coruche: 25,7 graus
Lousã: 25,6 graus
Que aberração é esta?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2020 às 10:13)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou com nevoeiro, que já se dissipou entretanto, dando lugar ao sol.


----------



## criz0r (4 Fev 2020 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado na Cova da Piedade que acabou inclusivé por gerar acumulado de 0.3mm e ainda persiste. Mínima de 10.2ºC.
Já está algum calor aqui por Lisboa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 10:51)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite bem mais fresca por Azeitão, com uma mínima de *9.3ºc* , e uma temperatura actual de *10.8ºc*, com* 98%* de* HR* devido ao nevoeiro cerrado , a tarde deverá voltar a ser quente , mas não tanto como ontem, em que a máxima chegou aos *24.1ºC*  Alguns terrenos já estão bem coloridos, com um cheirinho a Primavera


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 11:00)

Boas,

Já vai aquecendo, 15,5 graus.

@Ricardo Carvalho a barragem da mula teve e está a ter (linhas de água continuarão alimentar) muito boa recuperação.
Está nos 67%, visualmente já não tem aquele impacto visual de aridez lol.
Estive lá e está com muito bom aspecto, choveu muito na serra, fiquei impressionado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2020 às 11:06)

nevoeiro cerrado aqui! com 10.9ºC


----------



## tomalino (4 Fev 2020 às 11:18)

Vale de Loures esta manhã:


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2020 às 12:06)

Bom dia. 
Por cá o nevoeiro continua cerrado e a dominar a manhã. A temperatura segue nos 11.9°c após mínima de 10.4°c pelas 6:51. 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (4 Fev 2020 às 12:19)

Boas

Nevoeiro ate agora, 

Sol a despontar vai disparar a temperatura.

Ontem já vi as cobras a carregar as baterias


----------



## amarusp (4 Fev 2020 às 13:43)

Lousã, -10º que ontem, hoje o nevoeiro é quem manda!


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2020 às 13:56)

Manhã de contrastes na margem norte e sul do estuário do  Tejo: Céu limpo nas áreas mais elevadas de Lisboa. Junto ao rio nevoeiro durante a manhã.
Em Almada mantém-se dia de nevoeiro.


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2020 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

Madrugada e manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, começando a dissipar-se só no inicio da tarde. Rendeu mais *0,3 mm *
Agora está "lusco-fusco" com sol e algumas nuvens baixas, mas já se nota bem o aquecimento 

Extremos de ontem: *10,5ºC* */* *20,4ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *8,7ºC* 
T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 76%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2020 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

17,0°C em subida, depois de passar o nevoeiro dissipado do Tejo.
82% dá uma sensação bizarra tropical, em Fevereiro. 

Vento em calma, mas os farrapos de nevoeiro vinham de Leste.

Muitos bolores e as formigas removem grandes pilhas de terra dos formigueiros.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2020 às 15:33)

O Sol está a furar o nevoeiro por aqui, estava difícil o Sol aparecer hoje!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2020 às 15:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho a barragem da mula teve e está a ter (linhas de água continuarão alimentar) muito boa recuperação.
> Está nos 67%, visualmente já não tem aquele impacto visual de aridez lol.
> Estive lá e está com muito bom aspecto, choveu muito na serra, fiquei impressionado.



Finalmente boas notícias João, aqueles últimos dias de Janeiro surpreenderam muito pela positiva, por cá a serra também ainda brota água , e a ribeiras correm bem ,os solos encontram-se naquele ponto que absorvem toda a água que caia, logo os lençóis freáticos agradecem, e a escorrência ainda vai durar algum tempo, o problema é que parece que este padrão , que até sabe bem , veio para durar  Mas vamos ver, pode ser que a segunda quinzena do mês traga alguma instabilidade 

------------------------------------------

Por cá o nevoeiro já era, e a temperatura disparou para uns actuais 19.5ºc , contudo bem menos quente que ontem, e amanhã já deverá baixar mais, e quinta-feira já teremos provavelmente valores mais aceitáveis para a altura do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 16:36)

Esta manhã na serra de Sintra mais propriamente no monte do silêncio a 252 metros de altitude.
Ao ver o nevoeiro avançar, lembrei-me de fazer time lapse.
A mudança no estado de tempo foi incrível, o vento passou de fraco a muito forte.
Nevoeiro a entrar pelo vale da mula, típico por lá.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Fev 2020 às 18:14)

Boas! Dia bem mais fresco por Coimbra, com céu nublado durante parte do dia, mas que entretanto já limpou completamente


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2020 às 19:36)

Congelador de Cascais a trabalhar bem, que frio que estava. 
O sensor do conta kms é bastante bom, portanto o valor está mesmo correcto. 













Fiz o registo às 8e10.
Sei que houve locais de inversão, que não tiveram a ocorrência da dita cuja devido ao nevoeiro, ainda assim é um valor incrível tendo em conta o panorama nacional.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2020 às 23:08)

Boa noite.
O dia de hoje não aqueceu tanto devido ao nevoeiro que, tardiamente se dissipou.
A máxima ficou pelos 17.4ºc pelas 16:05.
Agra seguimos com 12.8ºc e 97%HR.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2020 às 08:23)

minima de *2.8ºC*, sigo com com 3ºC curiosamente já teve quase nos 4 há uns minutos atrás


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 9.4°c pelas 7:18. 
Agora com 10.9°c e 99%HR. 
O vento sopra fraco de NE com media de 7.6 Km/h nos últimos 10 min. 
Hoje somente há neblina nos campos mais baixos. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2020 às 12:10)

Boas!

Hoje manhã bem diferente de ontem. O nevoeiro hoje não persistiu embora houvesse algum ao início da manhã. Por agora Sol e nuvens altas e temperatura em subida. 

Ontem ao final da tarde já havia alguns bancos de nevoeiro baixos pelos campos.


----------



## RStorm (5 Fev 2020 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde

A máxima de ontem foi de "apenas" *17,3ºC*, muito longe dos 22ºC previstos pelo IPMA e ainda bem  Abençoado nevoeiro matinal 

Extremos de ontem: *8,7ºC **/ **17,3ºC **/ **0,3 mm *(nevoeiro)

Hoje o nevoeiro voltou a marcar presença durante a madrugada, mas desta vez dissipou-se mais cedo, logo ao inicio da manhã.
Agora sigo novamente com tempo soalheiro e pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vai soprando uma pequena brisa de leste e, como era de esperar, está mais calor que ontem  

Mínima de hoje: *7,6ºC *
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2020 às 15:10)

21.9ºC


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Fev 2020 às 20:14)

Dia de sol radioso, com nublesidade costeira ao fundo, imagens algures entre Alenquer e a Arruda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2020 às 20:15)

Boas,

11 graus, início de noite algo fresco.

__

Desculpem estar criar mais posts, mas de certa forma tem mais lógica pois são assuntos distintos.

Ontem aqui nos arredores.
De certa forma vi que por cá foi um pouco irrelevante ter acumulado mensal de Janeiro abaixo da media. Está tudo carregado de água, solos, nascentes, linhas de água.

Há que tirar o chapéu à cascais ambiente, pois aproveitou a seca de Setembro Outubro de 2019 e aumentou a profundidade desta lagoa. Conclusão de momento está quase máximo e estamos a falar de uns bons 8 metros de profundidade.(primeira foto Quinta do Pisão )






Outra represa no máximo




Barragem da mula, com excelente recuperação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2020 às 20:33)

Boa noite,
Voltando à atividade, depois de uns dias de descanso, posso dizer uma coisa: alguns dos registos que tenho dos últimos dias são impressionantes...  

No domingo, o sol despontou e a temperatura subiu aos 20,6°C. 

Segunda-feira foi o dia mais quente da semana, com uma máxima de 21,8°C e vento ameno de sudeste, com uma visibilidade espetacular. Nem parecia um dia de fevereiro, mas sim de inícios de maio. 

No entanto, o dia de ontem foi surpreendente. Não estava nada à espera de frio e nevoeiro. A dissipação do nevoeiro foi tardia e a máxima chegou apenas aos 18,6°C. 

Hoje deve ter sido o dia mais quente da semana. A noite foi um pouco mais fresca que as anteriores, mas às 15:41 registei 15,1°C. Contudo, na hora mais quente do dia, perdi os dados, mas diria que a temperatura chegou aos 22/23°C por volta das 17:00 (altura em que a temperatura deve ter caído a pique). 

Nestes últimos dias, acumulei 1,4 mm devido ao nevoeiro.  Para além disso, as mínimas até nem têm sido muito baixas por aqui. A mínima mais baixa que tive até agora foi a de hoje, de 8,3°C.  

Agora estão 13,1°C. A temperatura estabilizou-se e o vento parece que rodou para sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2020 às 20:53)

A manhã de hoje, começou bem fresca, pois, saí para ir trabalhar ás 7:30, e ainda fazia "bater o dente", que tive de levar o aquecimento ligado no carro, a tarde já não aqueceu tanto como ontem.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2020 às 01:11)

Boa noite. 
O dia de hoje teve uma manhã bem fresca, com o vento a aumentar o desconforto. A mínima tinha ficado nos 9.4°c pelas 7:18. 
Durante o dia e quando eu já não esperava, a temperatura aumentou rapidamente tendo atingido os 21.8°c pelas 16:51. 
O vento atingiu os 27 Km/h NE pelas 9:14.

Por agora sigo com 12.8°c e 88%HR. 
Vento nulo.  

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2020 às 11:41)

Bom dia pessoal,

Como já referido por aqui, já não se sentia fresco pela manhã há uns dias valentes! Não que estivesse frio, mas o windchill fez com que isso tivesse acontecido  Agora ainda continua o vento predominante de SSE , mas bem mais fraco , estão 13.9ºc  neste por Sesimbra , como já tinha referido no outro dia, os campos já tem um aspecto bem primaveril  Pode ser que Sábado chova qualquer coisa, para manter os solos húmidos à superfície , que este vento seca tudo por onde passa! 




Field and urban art by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Countryside, and Lisbon city in the background by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cork Oak , Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

-------------------------------------------
Recuperação fantástica das reservas de água na serra @jonas_87 , sem dúvida que aquele final do mês de Janeiro fez diferença em muitos locais , muito bom


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2020 às 12:28)

Boa tarde,

Lestada a dificultar a subida da máxima, ainda assim segue nos 14.5ºC.
Humidade desceu mais de 10% em poucos minutos.


----------



## RStorm (6 Fev 2020 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, mas desta vez a lestada impediu a formação de nevoeiro.
O vento rodou para o quadrante sul durante a manhã e neste momento já há algumas nuvens baixas a marcar presença também.

Extremos de ontem: *7,6ºC **/ **20,5ºC *(março, marçagão... ) 

Mínima de hoje: *9,1ºC*
T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: S-SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2020 às 16:10)

Boa tarde

Cirrostratus e halo 22° já anunciam alguma alteração temporária para este fim de semana.
Vento em calma.
Movimento das nuvens parece-me ser do quadrante SW.
Ontem ao fim do dia estas nuvens já se avistavam ao largo da costa Oeste, vistas de Montelavar. A cascata de Anços (Sintra, Montelavar) mantém um bom caudal, mas longe do que seria de esperar a meio do Inverno.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2020 às 20:16)

Por cá foi mais um dia que amanheceu bem fresco, ás 7:30, a temperatura devia rondar os 8ºC, a tarde já foi bem diferente, pois já houve um sinal de mudança, com o céu nublado, até ao final do dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2020 às 00:59)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia ameno por aqui, com temperaturas muito acima da média e algum nevoeiro durante a manhã, que acumulou 0,3 mm. De resto, nada a apontar.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,6°C
Mín: 8,7°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 8,2°C

Agora estão 13,2°C e céu nublado.  Entretanto parece que ficou céu nublado. Veremos o que renderá por aqui a "frente" dos próximos dias.


----------



## RStorm (7 Fev 2020 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde até "fechar" por completo no final do dia.

Extremos de ontem: *9,1ºC / 18,3ºC 
*
Hoje o dia segue ameno e céu parcialmente nublado, tendo se apresentando temporariamente limpo até meio da manhã e encoberto durante o final da manhã.
Por volta da meia-noite havia alguma neblina, portanto é provável que se tenha formado nevoeiro durante a madrugada.

Mínima de hoje: *10,8ºC *
T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde 

Invasão de nuvens baixas, de Oeste.

17,2°C
76%
Vento continua em calma.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2020 às 16:43)

Duas fases da mudança:

Ontem, chegada de nuvens altas, com halo, de SW.
Nos níveis baixos, estratos de SE:

Hoje, entrada de nuvens baixas, estratocumulus, estratos, cumulus, de W rodando para WSW:


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2020 às 21:42)

Boa Noite,
Hoje pela Nazaré, muitas nuvens, neblina e algum sol principalmente de tarde. Temperatura muito agradável e a água até não estava má. 
Pela manhã:












Praia do Norte, com ondas de a rondar os 4 metros...




















Pela tarde, mais sol:




Hora de molhar os pés 








Neblina mais densa durante a tarde:




E por fim, efeito da orografia notável.









Peço desculpa pelo número de fotos. Espero que gostem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2020 às 21:56)

Por cá durante a manhã o sol ainda deu o ar de sua graça, e ainda aqueceu um pouco, mas a tarde foi marcada pelo céu nublado, e algo fresca.
Espero uns aguaceiros fracos, nada de especial, mas o final da madrugada e inicio da manhã.

@joralentejano, parabéns pelas fotos, estão muito boas, a Nazaré, é sempre um local bonito, que gosto de visitar no verão, até porque é a praia mais perto que tenho.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2020 às 22:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Hoje pela Nazaré, muitas nuvens, neblina e algum sol principalmente de tarde. Temperatura muito agradável e a água até não estava má.
> Pela manhã:
> 
> ...


Fotos maravilhosas, amigo Joralentejano 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (7 Fev 2020 às 23:16)

Boas! Hoje durante ainda uns minutos de chuva em Coimbra, mas durou pouco, e não mais voltou a chover, nem lá, nem já cá na Figueira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 00:48)

Boa noite, 
O dia de hoje foi diferente dos anteriores. A manhã foi caracterizada pela passagem duma superfície frontal quente (já dissipada).  Entretanto, o sol despontou e a tarde foi caracterizada por um tempo bastante agradável, com céu limpo e temperaturas amenas. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 11,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 11,6°C 

Agora estão 13,5°C e o céu voltou a estar nublado. Entretanto parece que vem lá a chuva. Será pouca a que cairá por aqui (1 ou 2 mm), mas, na situação atual, toda a que vier será bem-vinda!


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2020 às 02:01)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche


----------



## jamestorm (8 Fev 2020 às 02:19)

Chuva forte por aqui em S. Martinho...não estava à espera!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 02:30)

Chuva forte pela Charneca!  

PS: Chuva torrencial!  Entretanto parou. 1,3 mm.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2020 às 03:06)

Boa noite

Já chove moderado na Póvoa desde há um quarto de hora aproximadamente.

A frente traz mesmo ecos amarelos:











Já entrou chuva forte na região oeste, e vem para cá:





O sistema frontal no seu ramo frio estende-se desde a profunda depressão (notavelmente cavada) junto à Islândia:





930 hPa não é vulgar!


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2020 às 03:15)

Ecos laranja na região oeste, não há muitos ao longo de toda a frente que afecta o litoral continental.
Até às 2h ainda não havia registo de precipitação nas estações IPMA da RLC.
No Litoral Norte há acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Fev 2020 às 03:59)

3mm na zona de Alenquer a esta hora...nada mau.


StormRic disse:


> Ecos laranja na região oeste, não há muitos ao longo de toda a frente que afecta o litoral continental.
> Até às 2h ainda não havia registo de precipitação nas estações IPMA da RLC.
> No Litoral Norte há acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2020 às 08:16)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada de aguaceiros fracos, deu lugar agora a um inicio de manhã com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2020 às 11:20)

2.4mm está a parar agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente rendeu menos que noutros sítios, já que os ecos mais intensos passaram todos a norte do Tejo. 
Acumulei 1,8 mm, um valor dentro do que já previa, apesar de grande parte deste acumulado ter sido registado num curto espaço de tempo. :

Agora estão 15,9°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2020 às 12:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @joralentejano, parabéns pelas fotos, estão muito boas, a Nazaré, é sempre um local bonito, que gosto de visitar no verão, até porque é a praia mais perto que tenho.





joselamego disse:


> Fotos maravilhosas, amigo Joralentejano
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado aos dois!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2020 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 

Depois do curto episódio de chuva desta madrugada (forte apenas durante um minuto, fraca no geral), a circulação é de WSW nos níveis baixos e WNW nos níveis altos.

15,8°C 
76%
Vento W  até 15 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2020 às 18:07)

Vento rodou para NW, céu encoberto, nimbostratus, chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
Tecto das nuvens nos 250m.

Há três horas atrás estava assim, o movimento das nuvens altas era mais de NNW (e não de WNW como me pareceu à vista):


Entretanto, cerca das 13h, esta imagem do satélite Terra na banda do visível mostrava uma curiosa configuração das nuvens baixas com centro ao largo de Peniche, forma esta que não é claramente visível nas imagens IR:


----------



## dvieira (8 Fev 2020 às 18:34)

Chove neste momento razoavelmente bem por aqui. Já superou as  minhas expectativas para hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2020 às 18:46)

dvieira disse:


> Chove neste momento razoavelmente bem por aqui. Já superou as  minhas expectativas para hoje.



Por aqui, esta tarde, apenas caiu uns chuviscos, que nem deu para molhar o chão.
Tens neste momento um eco, que está aí a "despejar" uma chuva, o efeito orográfico, a fazer o seu trabalho.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2020 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde

Segundo o radar, a frente tinha muito bom aspeto mas infelizmente por aqui apenas rendeu uns "impressionantes" *0,3 mm*, muito aquém das expetativas  Nem o algeroz ouvi correr... 
De resto, o dia foi ameno e com boas abertas de sol. Por vezes passavam algumas nuvens que largavam uns pingos.
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante SW, rodando para NW durante a tarde e aumentando ligeiramente de intensidade.

Ontem: *10,8ºC* */ 18,1ºC *
Hoje: *11,9ºC / 18,3ºC / 0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 00:34)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, o dia de hoje foi de céu nublado todo o dia, vento fraco e chuva de madrugada, que acumulou 1,8 mm. Ainda pingou à tarde, mas não foi nada de especial e não acumulou. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 10,9°C
Prec: 1,8 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3°C
Mín: 11,2°C

Agora estão 11,2°C e céu pouco nublado.  Entretanto a pressão atmosférica aumentou de 1015 hpa para 1021 hpa, o que significa que vai voltar o tempo anómalo. Que chatice...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2020 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso, e logo se dissipou, agora a tarde segue amena, e com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2020 às 19:34)

Boa Noite

Dia soalheiro e ameno, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. O vento tem sido nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma brisa de NW.
Nos quadrantes N-NW permaneceu quase sempre uma "barreira" de nuvens baixas, que no final da tarde até chegaram a ter aspeto de chuva fraca. Montejunto-estrela no seu melhor  

Extremos de hoje: *8,2ºC / 17,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 19:46)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Dia soalheiro e ameno, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. O vento tem sido nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma brisa de NW.
> Nos quadrantes N-NW permaneceu quase sempre uma "barreira" de nuvens baixas, que no final da tarde até chegaram a ter aspeto de chuva fraca. Montejunto-estrela no seu melhor
> ...


Eu nem diria Montejunto-Estrela... 
Por aqui, mal se viu o sol no dia de hoje. Um dia chato e com temperaturas bastante amenas. 
Mas sim, aposto que a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela esteja mesmo céu nublado, já que está a cair chuva fraca no Litoral Norte. 

É assim, na próxima semana não se espera nenhuma mudança... Vamos ter este tempo meio nublado, fruto dos restos já dissipados que chegam cá, temperaturas relativamente amenas e nada de chuva. Há uns quantos meses que não via os ensembles tão em baixo. Será presságio? 

De salientar que durante a noite ainda houve alguma inversão térmica, mas fraca tendo em conta o mês em que estamos. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,3°C
Mín: 7,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,5°C 
Mín: 6,9°C

Agora estão 13,4°C e céu limpo com nebulosidade elevada.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Os últimos tempos têm sido de uma pasmaceira meteorológica tal que nem dá vontade fazer o seguimento...

Semana passada dividida em duas partes, a primeira metade caracterizada por dias soalheiros e quentes tendo em conta a época, tendo o pico de calor sido registado na 4ª feira, 23.8ºC! A segunda metade ficou marcada por tempo mais fresco, embora não menos agradável, e céu mais nublado.

Destaque para o nevoeiro na 3ª feira (dia 04), o qual impediu que a temperatura subisse muito, e que estabeleceu um interregno nos dias cuja temperatura máxima foi superior a 20ºC, que vinham sendo registados desde dia 02 (Domingo).

Ocorreu precipitação na madrugada de Sábado, o acumulado cifrou-se em 1.27 mm , e os próximos tempos não se afiguram nada animadores.


Hoje o céu esteve nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas, mais para o final da tarde houve entrada de nuvens baixas. Notou-se uma subida da temperatura face ao dia anterior.
Vento maioritariamente fraco de SW.
Ambiente de Primavera precoce, as tardes claramente com um maior período de luz e já se nota uma maior altura do sol.
Extremos: 19.1ºC / 10.1ºC


Agora sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e 13ºC.

Boa semana!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Fev 2020 às 00:54)

Boa noite. 
Durante o dia de hoje os registos foram os seguintes. 
Tmax. 17.9°c
Tmin. 10.4°c
HR. 96/67
Precip. 0.0 mm
Vento max. 16 Km/h SW
A inversão por aqui é coisa difícil de acontecer, tendo em conta que a estação está no topo de um prédio a 35 metros do solo. 

Por agora sigo com 13.7°c e 97%HR. O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (10 Fev 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia e boa semana.

Para não variar no Feijó por esta altura temos nevoeiro cerrado, diria 20m de visibilidade no máximo.

Temp. 10°C
HR: 100%
PA: 1034mbar


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2020 às 09:50)

Bons dias,

Como já referiu e bem o @Microburst mais do mesmo pela Cova da Piedade, nevoeiro cerrado e algum frio com 11.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia e boa semana!

Aqui pelas lezírias do Sorraia temos uma manhã de nevoeiro denso, mas parece que o Sol está a querer furar o nevoeiro.

O carro marcava 9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2020 às 10:07)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou fresca, e com céu muito nublado, e enquanto não regressa a chuva, pelo menos vai valendo o orvalho, que deixa tudo bem molhado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2020 às 16:00)

Boa tarde 
Céu encoberto de estratocumulus, movimento lento de WNW.

16,6°C
77%
Calma

As duas primeiras fotos são de hoje; as outras de ontem. 















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2020 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, 
A tempestade Ciara anda a atormentar grande parte da Europa neste momento.  No entanto, aqui para o Sul apanhamos apenas com os restos... À exceção do nevoeiro de manhã, bastante espesso e baixo (nos pontos mais altos era possível ver o azul do céu), o resto do dia tem sido completamente sonolento, com céu completamente nublado, vento nulo e tempo ameno. A temperatura anda neste momento próxima dos 15°C.  

No Norte ainda apanham uns chuviscos, ou seja, o "resto" em dissipação da Ciara. Por aqui apanhamos com o rabo da tormenta , e no Algarve nem com os pés apanham... Enfim, melhores tempos virão, ou isso esperemos nós!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2020 às 21:38)

Boas! Alguns chuviscos por Coimbra durante a manhã, madrugada "quente" para a época do ano, e nem sequer temos chuva de jeito para compensar...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2020 às 00:37)

Boas, 

Dias iguais e desinteressantes. 
11 graus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2020 às 00:46)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia com pouco para relatar. Dias húmidos, nada de vento, mínimas altas, máximas altas... 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 9,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 9,4°C

Agora estão 11,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2020 às 11:35)

Bons dias,

Mais do mesmo, céu encoberto e vento fraco. 
O nevoeiro hoje deu umas tréguas á margem sul.


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2020 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o nevoeiro dominou durante toda a madrugada e até ao final da manhã, dando depois lugar ao céu nublado com algumas abertas ocasionais. Por momentos parecia que ia chover, mas disso não passou, para variar...

Extemos de ontem: *9,1ºC / 16,8ºC 
*
Hoje o nevoeiro fez folga e o dia começou com boas abertas de sol e apenas alguma neblina espessa. A partir do inicio da tarde voltou a aumentar de nebulosidade e assim se tem mantido 

Mínima de hoje: *9,6ºC *
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h 
------ ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ------ ----- ----- -----


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu nem diria Montejunto-Estrela...
> Por aqui, mal se viu o sol no dia de hoje. Um dia chato e com temperaturas bastante amenas.
> Mas sim, aposto que a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela esteja mesmo céu nublado, já que está a cair chuva fraca no Litoral Norte.
> 
> ...



Pois de facto a barreira de nuvens começava sob essa zona e prolongava-se ao longo de todo o litoral oeste  Eu apenas referi o Montejunto-Estrela porque é a situação típica que permite a ocorrência do "fenómeno".

Quanto a mudanças, parece que vamos ter que esperar por melhores dias... outra vez  A pouco e pouco, caminhamos para o *4º *inverno consecutivo bastante seco nesta região. Posso ter a memória curta, mas confesso que não lembro de tantos anos secos seguidos...
Resta-nos manter a esperança e rezar para que no final do mês aconteça o mesmo que em 2018 e que se prolongue pela Primavera dentro...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Fev 2020 às 19:04)

Boa noite, mas que tédio estes últimos dias, nevoeiro de manhã e á tarde muito nublado mas algo ameno, vai ser bonito este Fevereiro lá vêm a seca fortalecer, assim é que é viva o AA, o inicio deste mês foi muito quente a máxima chegou aos 25.4ºC isto em Fevereiro está tudo doido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2020 às 20:02)

Boa noite
Hoje foi mais um dia igual ao anteriores, pois a manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, que só se disspou mais rapidamente assim que o sol ganhou força, a tarde ainda foi bem amena.

Passei ao final da tarde, pelo miradouro do Almourol, onde ainda se nota bem a corrente do rio Tejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2020 às 00:55)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia ameno por aqui. Céu nublado, vento fraco... nada a registar, portanto!  
De salientar que houve algum nevoeiro durante a manhã, acumulando 0,3 mm. Foi espesso mas de curta duração. 

A estação da Charneca anda a registar muito mal os dados... As pilhas necessitam de ser substituídas, outra vez! 

Em Corroios, os dados de hoje foram estes: 

Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 8,5°C 

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu nublado. Nos últimos dias mal se viu o sol. Às vezes aparece durante uns 20 minutos, mas volta a desaparecer nas 5 horas seguintes. 
É assim com estas correntes de oeste. 

Por outro lado, parece que certas regiões irão ser beneficiadas com este padrão. A zona montanhosa das Rias Baixas, na Galiza, terá quase 100 mm nos próximos 10 dias e haverá pontos montanhosos costeiros que terão quase 60 mm, fruto da precipitação orográfica. No entanto, nas zonas com pouca orografia (como o Alentejo) pouco ou nada choverá.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2020 às 10:05)

Mais um dia cinzentão e aborrecido por aqui... Céu totalmente encoberto por um manto de nuvens homogéneo.


----------



## almeida96 (12 Fev 2020 às 11:26)

13,4 ºC em Algueirão, Sintra (Segundo a estação do Wunderground) e o tempo mais aborrecido possível...vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## Microburst (12 Fev 2020 às 12:23)

Boa tarde. Depois de mais um amanhecer cinzento e sem muito a acrescentar, eis que por esta altura por Almada o céu se encontra algo escuro e caiem umas gotas fracas muito de vez em quando.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 14ºC
HR: 87%
PA: 1025mbar
Vento: fraco de SO


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2020 às 14:24)

Boas pessoal,

Não tem havido muito para reportar, dias cinzentos, com alguns com algumas abertas pelo meio...

Temperatura de 15.1°C e humidade de 75% o vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante Leste. Já está a reportar no WU a estação do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia, ontem lá conseguimos por aquilo a bombar, só falta corrigir a PA na base

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (12 Fev 2020 às 14:25)

Abrantes,

Tecto muito baixo, e cai umas gotas dispersas inóquas


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2020 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

14,9°C
77%
Calma

Está uma interessante monotonia. 

Duas fotos de ontem, de manhã na Estrela e de tarde em Belém. A outra, originalíssima, é de agora. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2020 às 17:32)

A cobertura de estratocumulus termina junto à costa.
Vista da 25 de Abril. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2020 às 17:49)

Hoje foi mais um dia que começou com nevoeiro, e manteve-se nublado todo o dia, e agora começou a cair uma morrinha, de resto tem sido uns dias de pasmaceira, e fotocópia uns dos outros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2020 às 00:55)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia enfadonho, com céu nublado e temperaturas amenas. Desde quinta-feira, dia 6, que praticamente não vejo o sol.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 10,8°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 11,0°C 

Agora estão 11,3°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2020 às 07:59)

Bom dia

Peniche... 
Acordar e parecer ouvir os rodados dos carros em piso molhado... Abrir a janela e... Chove e há poças na estrada.
O vento parece ser quase nulo.



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2020 às 08:00)

A noite passada o mar fez uma visitinha à estrada na entrada norte de Peniche, na zona dos portões da muralha.
Esta noite se não foram postas barreiras de areia deve ter chegado de novo à estrada. Entretanto já por lá passo e vejo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2020 às 08:04)

Entretanto este aguaceiro está a carregar bem aqui em Peniche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2020 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

Chuvisco por Lisboa, 13ºC.


----------



## remember (13 Fev 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Chove "razoavelmente" por Massama, não estava à espera.... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Fev 2020 às 11:49)

Bom dia pessoal,

Vai chuviscando qualquer coisa, e estão cerca de 15ºc pela zona alta de Sesimbra,  sei que ainda estamos a dia 13, mas olhando os modelos, Fevereiro será pelo terceiro ano consecutivo o mês mais seco de Inverno , esperemos que Março e Abril traga a tão preciosa precipitação para mitigar a falta do efeitos da mesma , nomeadamente em alguns locais abaixo do tejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia,
Por cá mais uma manhã que acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que se dissipou por volta das 10 horas, dando lugar ao céu muito muito nublado, que até parece estar a ameaçar deixar cair uns pingos.
Ontem ao final da noite ainda caiu uma morrinha, que pelo menos ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## almeida96 (13 Fev 2020 às 13:05)

Dia marcado por períodos de chuva fraca (pouco mais que morrinha na verdade) por Algueirão-Mem Martins... com 14,9ºC e 1mm acumulado


----------



## Tufao André (13 Fev 2020 às 13:51)

Boa tarde!
Pela zona de Oeiras (Porto Salvo), toda a manhã tem sido marcada por precipitação fraca, que por vezes chega a ser moderada! Não estava nada à espera que chovesse assim hoje...  
Tudo bem molhado mesmo! 

Ainda 14ºC, vento fraco e muita humidade...


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2020 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde

Os dias continuam desinteressantes e pasmacentos  Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e alguma neblina/nevoeiro... ou seja vira o disco e toca o mesmo 
Ontem ainda chegou a cair uns leves borrifos durante a tarde, que mal se sentiam...

Extremos de 3ª feira: *9,6ºC / 17,0ºC *
Extremos de ontem: *10,4ºC* /* 16,2ºC* 

Mínima de hoje: *9,7ºC* 
T. Atual: *17,1ºC* 
HR: 72% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2020 às 14:24)

Boas!

Tempo monótono e desinteressante nos últimos dias, nem dá muita vontade de participar no seguimento meteorológico... 

Céu nublado, por vezes com pequenas abertas e tempo ameno...


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2020 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Previsão actualizada às 9h da manhã? Pois, bem me parecia que isto não estava previsto...

Chuva e chuvisco, boa escorrência pelo chão. 

Nimbostratus, tecto inferior a 250m, não se vêem as eólicas, vento nulo.
Está a clarear no entanto.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

Boa tarde!
Chuva fraca persistente por Carnaxide. Não estava à espera mas também não tenho consultado os modelos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2020 às 14:56)

Tecto das nuvens levantou com o vento de WNW a rodar para NW que entretanto se iniciou. Eólicas a trabalharem.
Mais claro e mais fresco. Ainda chuvisca.

Os acumulados horários chegam aos 0,6 mm e totais de 1 mm.
Estes prováveis restos de frentes não estão sequer assinalados na sinóptica:










A precipitação só existe abaixo dos 3000m, aproximadamente:


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2020 às 15:11)

Já temos o azul de volta!






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2020 às 15:27)

Bem parece que não me enganei, quando vio céu a escurecer muito, pois foram cerca de 2 horas, com uns chuviscos, mas que ainda molhou bem, agora o céu começou a abrir, e já começa a espreitar o sol.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2020 às 15:31)

Boa tarde!

Chuvisco agora aqui em Coruche, não contava com precipitação hoje!


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2020 às 15:42)

Por aqui


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2020 às 15:48)

Sol quente!

16,6°C
81%
NW <5 Km/h

As nuvens negras afastam-se para o interior.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2020 às 16:30)

29°C à sombra em terraço ensolarado. Atmosfera límpida. Radiação solar forte.

46%
0 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2020 às 16:35)

acumulei 0


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2020 às 16:43)

Manhã e inicio de tarde com chuvisco e chuva fraca. Agora céu a limpar com vento moderado.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Fev 2020 às 19:37)

Boa tarde/noite

O acumulado aqui foi de 1.78 mm.
Após o aguaceiro o céu limpou bastante e o sol deu ar de sua graça.

Máxima de 17.9ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2020 às 21:05)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui também chuviscou ao longo do dia. O chuvisco foi tão fraco que parecia que não iria acumular nada. No entanto, foi persistente ao longo de várias horas, acumulando 0,8 mm.  

Entretanto está céu nublado e a temperatura atual é de 13,0°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2020 às 21:45)

Depois de uns chuviscos que cairam ao inicio da tarde, ainda houve direito a um bonito por do sol, muito luminoso por entre as nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2020 às 21:47)

Boas,

1.5 mm
O treino de hoje foi regado.
N247 depois da Malveira da Serra a caminho do Cabo da Roca.
Cota 200 mts e 13 graus

Vento inexistente, sendo das regiões mais ventosas do país. É aproveitar esta tranquilidade pois la para Abril/Maio lá regressa a nortada violenta localizada.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2020 às 22:36)

2.2 mm hoje aqui a Norte de Alenquer, tb n esperava


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Fev 2020 às 00:26)

Boa noite, 
Como já tinha dito, o dia foi caracterizado pelos chuviscos. No entanto, não há nada mais a apontar, sinceramente... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 9,8°C
Prec: 0,8 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 10,1°C

Agora estão 11,2°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2020 às 03:24)

Dia 10

Dia 12

Dia 13


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2020 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

Por Lisboa o dia amanheceu com céu totalmente limpo, mas há cerca de 15 minutos começou a entrar repentinamente nevoeiro vindo de Este 











No espaço de 10 minutos passou de isto...






A isto


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2020 às 10:01)

Boas,

Esta manhã no local do costume, raramente desilude, mesmo com ausência de frio instalado.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2020 às 10:09)

Nevoeiro praticamente cerrado por aqui, visibilidade muito baixa na zona do aeroporto. Quando saí de casa em Alvalade já estava a limpar, mas aqui continua intenso.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Margem sul como previsto e no seu estilo habitual, nevoeiro cerrado até sensivelmente a meio da ponte 25 de abril.
Temperatura estagnada nos *10.6ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Fev 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro, mas finalmente, após tantos dias sem vê-lo, o sol apareceu! 
Infelizmente, nos próximos dias voltará a corrente de oeste húmida.


----------



## remember (14 Fev 2020 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma vez uma manhã a começar com nevoeiro na parte baixa de Santa Iria de Azoia e na parte alta sol...

Já começa a aquecer... Foto de hoje de manhã, logo ao nascer do sol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Fev 2020 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde
Finalmente, ontem a meio da tarde lá choveu algo que se veja  *0,3 mm *acumulados. É pouco, mas ao menos já deu para poupar na rega  
Assim que parou de chover, a nebulosidade diminuiu logo e até houve boas abertas de sol no final da tarde.

Extremos de ontem: *9,7ºC / 18,2ºC / 0,3 mm *

Hoje, a madrugada e a manhã foram dominadas pelo nevoeiro cerrado, mas agora é o sol que é rei e senhor 

Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC* 
T. Atual: *15,8ºC* 
HR: 73% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2020 às 14:46)

Boa tarde 

16,1°C mas com sol forte, grande diferença entre sol e sombra.
72% ajuda a sensação de abafado ao sol.

Vento nulo.

Nevoeiro pela manhã 
Os restos produziram Cumulus humilis para o interior.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2020 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas a tarde foi bem amena, sempre com o sol bem presente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2020 às 01:12)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia teve duas caras. 
A manhã foi caracterizada pelo nevoeiro. Foi persistente na zona e, diga-se, bem cerrado em certos momentos. No entanto, a morrinha do nevoeiro não acumulou nada, pois as temperaturas foram demasiado altas para a ocorrência de orvalhadas. 
Já a tarde foi de céu limpo e tempo ameno, como há muito não se via por aqui. Contudo, este perdão no tempo é de pouca dura: amanhã à tarde voltará a corrente de oeste a trazer tempo nebuloso e húmido de novo... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 10,2°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,0°C
Mín: 10,1°C

Agora estão 10,4°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2020 às 12:06)

Bom dia 

15,8°C
73%
Vento nulo

Cirrus abundantes e alguns Cumulus humilis. 
Começa a notar-se algum amarelecimento das ervas rasteiras. Sol muito forte.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2020 às 19:24)

Boa Noite

Dia soalheiro e bastante agradável para a época, com vento fraco/nulo e céu pintado por cirrus e alguns cumulus no horizonte, em especial para os lados do interior.
Apesar da temperatura não ter sido nada por aí além, a insolação foi bem forte e nalgumas zonas não se conseguia mesmo estar ao sol 

Durante a tarde dei um passeio aqui pelos campos junto a cidade e reparei que, no espaço de uma semana, houve uma "explosão" de flores apesar das azedas já marcarem presença há algum tempo. Até papoilas, cravos mediterrânicos e aqueles malmequeres brancos de "pé alto" já começam surgir em grande parte da área. Para quem percebe de plantas, estas flores costumam (ou costumavam) ser as últimas a aparecerem, em finais de Maio... Só nisto se vê o quanto trocadas estão as coisas 
(Peço desculpa pelo off-tópico)

Extremos de ontem: *9,5ºC / 16,8ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *8,1ºC / 18,3ºC *

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2020 às 20:21)

Boa noite,
A manhã de hoje fugiu á regra, pois não houve formação de nevoeiro, mas junto ao rio Tejo, na zona ribeirinha de Vila Nova da Barquinha, mantia-se uma neblina, junto á água, e aí sentia-se bem o frio que me fez regelar as mãos, isto já depois das 10 da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2020 às 15:01)

Boa tarde 

Cobertura de estratocumulus 
Vialonga, CREL
17°C
Eólicas viradas a SW, fraco junto ao solo.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2020 às 18:06)

Hoje foi mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro cerrado, só se dissipou já depois das 10:30, o resto do dia, foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e uma temperatura bem fresca.


----------



## RStorm (16 Fev 2020 às 19:16)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia ameno, mas desta vez com um cenário bem diferente de ontem: Céu geralmente nublado por estratocumulus e vento fraco de SW.
Durante a manhã ainda chegaram a cair alguns pingos dispersos.

Amanhã está prevista chuva fraca para o inicio da manhã, veremos como corre...

Extremos de hoje: *9,8ºC / 19,0ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2020 às 19:36)

Boa noite, 
Ontem o dia foi caracterizado pelo céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde. O dia foi ameno e, francamente, não há mais nada a dizer... 
De madrugada ainda houve nevoeiro, acumulando 0,3 mm.  

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,9ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,2ºC
Mín: 7,4ºC

Hoje foi um dia algo diferente do de ontem. Foi geralmente encoberto e com o regresso da corrente de oeste (que já dava sinais ao final da tarde de ontem). Durante a madrugada, e devido à condensação da humidade, orvalhou e acumulou 0,2 mm. De resto, o dia foi igualzinho aos anteriores, com temperaturas amenas e nada de sinais de inverno... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,5ºC
Mín: 9,5ºC
Prec: 0,2 mm (nevoeiro)

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,9ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Agora estão 15,6ºC e céu nublado.  Pela zona aqui o ECMWF prevê 1 mm para amanhã, veremos se é mesmo assim...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2020 às 08:24)

Por aqui a frente já passou. 0,8 mm acumulados.  
A chuva até foi moderada por momentos, mas foi por pouco tempo.  E pronto, vamos ter que esperar até dia 30 de fevereiro para ver mais chuva... 
Este ano hidrológico nem um mês com precipitação acima do normal temos (novembro teve um acumulado de 112 mm, 99% do normal, mas não foi 101% ou 102% ).


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, ao final da madrugada, mas durou pouco tempo, agora persiste o céu nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2020 às 10:07)

Boas.
Chuva fraca pela manhã, agora apenas céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens médias, com abertas e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2020 às 10:14)

Boas, 

Por cá rendeu 2,5 mm.
Vento moderado com rajadas. 
Amanhã já devo ter vento algo forte por cá, ainda espero ver o Ipma a estudar o fenómeno localizado /aceleração da vertente sul por cá com uma respectiva estação meteorológica. Sonhar ainda não é proibido.


----------



## RStorm (17 Fev 2020 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Tal como previsto choveu fraco no inicio da manhã, rendendo *0,9 mm*, dentro daquilo que expectava  
Neste momento o céu permanece nublado, especialmente por nuvens altas. O vento soprou de SW durante a madrugada, rodando para N após a passagem da frente e aumentando de intensidade a partir do inicio da tarde. 

Amanhã promete ser um dia algo ventoso e espera-se descida de temperatura para valores mais normais para a época. A partir de quarta parece que vamos ter (novamente) a chegada da Primavera 

Mínima de hoje: *12,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

Boa tarde 

Choveu pouco na Póvoa, deve ter ficado quase tudo nos montes. As escassas poças já secaram. Agora é que vai começar a verdadeira seca, com as temperaturas a subirem acima dos 20°C e humidade a descer. 

Por enquanto, 16,3°C, 60%, o NW a instalar -se,  < 15 Km/h para já. 

A ondulação de 5 m de WNW e longo período (17 a 18 segundos) pode fazer alguns estragos esta próxima noite.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2020 às 15:14)

Primeiras andorinhas avistadas aqui na Póvoa. 
Fotos é que é mais difícil. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2020 às 16:07)

0.8mm acumulado, agora faz sol 17.1ºC, mês da treta


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2020 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

Alguma chuva ao início da manhã aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia, depois disso o céu foi progressivamente limpando.

Por agora o Sol brilha entre nuvens altas evento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2020 às 22:23)

Depois de um dia que começou com alguma chuva fraca mas depois deu lugar a céu pouco nublado e algum Sol, a noite segue algo fresca com o vento já a assobiar por baixo da porta. Estão 11,8ºC mas a sensação térmica é inferior.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Fev 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite pessoal,

Madraugada/manhã com alguma chuva fraca , que acumulou os primeiros mm do mês (0.6), e nao deverá passar muito disto até ao final do mesmo, já nem uma possível cut-off a SW traz a tão preciosa chuva ao Sul do país, vamos ver ser a mesma se desloca um pouco mais par leste nas próximas saídas   Notável arrefecimento com a chegada da noite  em comparação com os últimos dias, 10.5°c neste momento! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2020 às 23:13)

Boa noite, 
No restante do dia não houve nada para relatar, sinceramente. Um dia igualzinho a outros do mesmo mês. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 11,5°C
Prec: 0,8 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 10,9°C 

Entretanto começou a soprar uma brisa de nordeste, a que irá trazer os famosos 20°C e tempo seco. Este mês é daqueles que começa mal, acaba mal e decorre mal...  

A temperatura atual é de 11,5°C, e está céu limpo.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2020 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

A frente aqui rendeu 1,52 mm.
Notável o arrefecimento ao final da tarde quando saí do trabalho em comparação com as condições matinais e com vento a acentuar a sensação térmica.

Extremos: 17.7ºC / 11.7ºC (feita ao final do dia)

Sigo com céu limpo, temperatura estável em 11.7ºC e vento fraco de N/NE.

Mês super decepcionante relativamente a condições de invernia.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2020 às 01:13)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A frente aqui rendeu 1,52 mm.
> Notável o arrefecimento ao final da tarde quando saí do trabalho em comparação com as condições matinais e com vento a acentuar a sensação térmica.
> ...



O pior é que cheira-me que Março vai ser mesmo muito fraco em precipitação e as temperaturas acima da media.

Por aqui notou-se bem o arrefecimento hoje, com um vento frio ao final da tarde. Sigo com 6 graus a esta hora.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2020 às 02:40)

Foi assim o pós-frontal ontem.
Ainda fluxo de WSW nos níveis altos, mas o NW nos níveis baixos já anunciava a nortada e o arrefecimento nocturno.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2020 às 07:14)

Boas,

De momento já tenho rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Incrível a facilidade, diga-se quase banalidade de valores desta ordem por cá ao longo do ano.
Basta um cheirinho na intensidade do vento...enfim, outro campeonato.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2020 às 10:05)

Boas. Cerca de 11ºC por aqui com vento moderado constante e céu limpo... Nada de mais. Ligeiramente mais invernal, assim um bocadinho de nada.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (18 Fev 2020 às 12:46)

Bom dia, ontem por aqui eis que finalmente caiu alguma coisa, acumulou 1.5mm, uau, este mês estamos muito fortes a nível de chuva, enfim agora mais do mesmo que ai vêm sol e temperaturas de Abril.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2020 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã bem gélida, devido ao vento moderado que se fazia sentir, agora já sopra com menos intensidade, e o sol "ganhou alguma força".


----------



## RStorm (18 Fev 2020 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde

Dia soalheiro e bem fresco, com céu pouco nublado e nordestada moderada, por vezes com rajadas fortes. As terras levantam poeirada parecendo que estamos no verão 
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *10,7ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: *10,7ºC / 17,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,3ºC *
T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: NE / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (18 Fev 2020 às 15:42)

Boa tarde malta!!
Finalmente um dia mais invernal por aqui, com temperaturas mais normais para a época e muito vento!

Por Porto Salvo, Oeiras, está um dia lindo de sol e vento moderado a forte de Norte com rajadas por vezes bem intensas e a temperatura não passa dos 14ºC! 
Neste momento estão 13ºC, mas a sensação é de apenas 11ºC devido ao vento...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2020 às 19:41)

Boas,
Ontem o dia começou com a passagem da frente de fraca atividade que acumulou 3.7mm na estação do Aeródromo. De resto, muitas nuvens e mais nada.
Entretanto hoje, céu limpo e nortada moderada a tornar a sensação desagradável.

8.9mm mensais na estação do Aeródromo, não está prevista mais precipitação até final do mês não havendo sinais da mesma até onde a vista alcança e a partir de amanhã regressam os 20ºC.
Se a partir de Abril vier o frio e a chuva vai ser o fim do mundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2020 às 20:44)

Boas,

Dia algo frio e ventoso, a rajada máxima terá ido aos 90 km/h.

Neste momento 10 graus e rajadas valentes.
Agreste na rua.

Hoje até os sinais de trânsito abanavam com a força de vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2020 às 23:20)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia teve algum vento, o que dificultou a existência de inversões térmicas por cá. 
A mínima foi de 9,7°C na Charneca e de 9,8°C em Corroios.  

De resto, foi um dia bastante ameno e até senti calor a meio da tarde. Fevereiro, onde andas tu? 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 9,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,0°C
Mín: 9,8°C

Agora estão 10,0°C e céu limpo. 

Este vento de nordeste é implacável... Num espaço de horas, secou os solos à superfície, não restando quaisquer sinais de humidade nos solos. E nos próximos tempos a coisa apenas irá piorar...  A ver como evoluem os modelos, porque a coisa não está fácil...


----------



## Mammatus (19 Fev 2020 às 00:49)

Boa noite,

O dia foi soalheiro, mas com sensação térmica algo desagradável em virtude do vento que soprou moderado a forte do quadrante norte. 
Extremos: 16.1ºC / 10,5ºC.

Agora sigo com céu limpo, 11ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2020 às 02:01)

minima de ontem foi 4ºC
sigo com 6.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2020 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Hoje ao início da manhã era visivel alguma geada aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. A geada costuma ser muito comum por aqui, mas este ano têm sido raros os dias de geada.

Por agora vai aquecendo com um céu imaculadamente limpo de nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2020 às 13:30)

minima de *2.3ºC*, sigo com *20ºC*


----------



## RStorm (19 Fev 2020 às 16:53)

Boa Tarde

O vento foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde de ontem até se tornar praticamente nulo ao inicio da noite. O ideal para ter uma boa inversão mas não foi nada por aí além...
Hoje o dia segue soalheiro e "quente", com céu totalmente limpo e brisa de NE.

Parece-me que este será o perfil dos próximos tempos  Só para constar que o mês segue com uns impressionantes *3,6 mm*... quase o mesmo que Agosto do ano passado  

Extremos de ontem: *8,3ºC / 15,3ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *6,8ºC / 19,6ºC *

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:55)

Por cá a manhã de hoje começou bem fresca, e com muita humidade deixada pelo orvalho, a tarde foi bem amena, e com vento fraco.
As aves andam num alvoroço, logo desde as 6 da manhã, umas já a prepararem os seus ninhos, e outras no chamamento nupcial.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2020 às 23:52)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia algo diferente dos anteriores. Houve inversão térmica em bastantes pontos da zona, e a mínima foi até algo fria em alguns pontos da Margem Sul. No entanto, o dia aqueceu bem e foi bem quente, ultrapassando os 20°C em Corroios.  

A mínima de terça até foi mais fria do que o que tinha dito. A temperatura, antes da meia-noite, desceu até aos 8,9°C na Charneca e aos 7,8°C em Corroios. 
Já na madrugada passada, a mínima foi de 4,9°C na Charneca e de 3,7°C em Corroios. Vale Figueira desceu até aos 1,8°C.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,5°C
Mín: 4,9°C

*Corroios: *
Máx: 20,1°C
Mín: 3,7°C 

Agora estão 10,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2020 às 02:50)

3.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2020 às 10:11)

Boas, 

Ao início da manhã no local do costume.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2020 às 10:42)

minima *1.7ºC* sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2020 às 12:11)

Por cá este inicio de tarde segue já bem amena, agora é que é preciso cuidados redobrados com as gripes e constipações.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2020 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

18,1°C
57%
Fraco de Leste ou NE
Alguns Cumulus mediocris sobre a lezíria. 

As últimas duas imagens são de ontem, em Loures. Campos floridos ou lavrados, à espera da chuva (da Primavera?). 















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2020 às 19:47)

Boas,
Os dias começam frios, com alguma geada junto ao Lís, mas as tardes são bem amenas. Poeiras e a formação de alguns cumulus mais para o interior, são as consequências da cut-off que está na Região da Madeira. Está tudo florido, os terrenos à superfície já estão secos em vários locais e os cursos de água (como é o caso do Rio Lís) têm já um caudal algo reduzido, tendo em conta a altura do ano. 

No fim de semana vamos ter temperaturas de 22/23ºC e certamente que estações como o caso da de S. Pedro do Moel devem registar temperaturas mais agradáveis do que aquelas que têm ao longo do verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2020 às 23:15)

Boas,

13 graus.

No passado fim de semana andei pela Serra da Lousã. Que zona espectacular.
Ficam 5 fotos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2020 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13 graus.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente a Serra foi invadida pelas acácias... No entanto, gosto mais das acácias do que as florestas "mortas" de eucalipto. 
________________________
Por aqui, o dia foi muito parecido ao de ontem. Não há nada a apontar, nem para os próximos dias. Acho que vou fazer o mesmo que fazem aquelas rãs do deserto: vou dormir, e quando vier a chuva acordo. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 6,9°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,4°C
Mín: 6,2°C

Agora estão 11,6°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias, o tempo deverá aquecer novamente. Este mês será, provavelmente, um dos fevereiros mais quentes de que há registo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Fev 2020 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13 graus.
> 
> ...


Confirmo João, andei por lá este Verão e é simplesmente brutal! Na altura a cascata que tens na foto corria muito pouco, é a que fica perto da aldeia de Candal, certo? De tudo o que mais gostei, foi do Talasnal , jantei uma noite por lá, muito muito bom  Hoje a noite segue menos fria, com uns actuais 12.8°c , no Sábado a coisa com jeitinho quase que dá para ir até à praia dar  um mergulho, e não há melhoras à vista! Secura a perder de vista 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2020 às 09:42)

Os dias estão tão monótonos que nem dá para relatar nada... Céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado e 11ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2020 às 10:20)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia de secura e bem ameno para a época... Mínima de 11ºC e a máxima deve ir aos 21ºC!! 

Por Oeiras, o vento sopra moderado de E e estão já 14ºC!


----------



## RStorm (21 Fev 2020 às 14:28)

Boa Tarde

Os dias primaveris prosseguem no seu auge, com céu geralmente limpo e brisa de leste. As noites têm refrescado bem, mas tem variado bastante consoante o comportamento da lestada.
Ontem houve alguma nebulosidade convectiva, que marcou presença durante quase todo o dia em especial para os lados do interior, resultante da cut-off que está a SW.
Ainda estamos muito longe, mas parece que se está a "desenhar" qualquer coisa lá para os últimos dias do mês 

Extremos de ontem: *6,5ºC / 18,8ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *8,4ºC *
T. Atual: *21,2ºC*
HR: 39% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2020 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Dia muito agradável com *20.7ºC.* Vamos ver até onde chega a máxima hoje.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2020 às 15:33)

Boas!

Dia Primavera em Coruche, céu limpo, vento fraco e pode-se dizer até que está algum calor!


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2020 às 17:54)

Boa tarde 

20,7°C
47%
Leste < 5 Km/h

S.Marcos, Cacém, vista para a Serra de Sintra completamente limpa.
Alguma bruma.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2020 às 17:59)

Isto nem parece fevereiro... 
A máxima foi aos 22,1°C, e a esta hora ainda estão 20,0°C, com 54% de humidade. Que "inverão"!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2020 às 19:07)

É bem verdade, nem parece mesmo que estamos ainda em Fevereiro, a tarde de hoje, foi bem "quentinha", até já começa a saber fugir para uma sombra.
Ontem ouvi o cuco a cantar, como se costuma ouvir em Abril.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Fev 2020 às 19:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, nem parece mesmo que estamos ainda em Fevereiro, a tarde de hoje, foi bem "quentinha", até já começa a saber fugir para uma sombra.
> Ontem ouvi o cuco a cantar, como se costuma ouvir em Abril.


O cuco a cantar já? Sinal dos novos tempos, por aqui ainda não o ouvi mas já não deve demorar muito, o ano passado a primeira vez que o ouvi foi no dia 16 Março.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2020 às 19:45)

minima 3.7ºC
maxima 24.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2020 às 20:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> O cuco a cantar já? Sinal dos novos tempos, por aqui ainda não o ouvi mas já não deve demorar muito, o ano passado a primeira vez que o ouvi foi no dia 16 Março.



É bem verdade, acho que nunca o ouvi a cantar tão cedo, e se ele estava já bem animado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2020 às 23:21)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia quente e com uma noite algo fria. A máxima foi aos 22,1°C na Charneca e aos 22,8°C em Corroios.   

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,1°C
Mín: 9,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,8°C
Mín: 8,9°C 

Agora estão 12,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2020 às 10:21)

Boas, 

Ontem 21 graus de máxima.
Neste momento já 18,3 graus...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2020 às 13:17)

Este inicio de tarde segue já bem quente.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2020 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,
20.3ºC e lestada 
Mínima de 10.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2020 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 

Procurando o lugar mais fresco aqui das ruas encontrei 21,8°C.

42%

Calma ou fraco até 3 Km/h, rumo variável. 

Cirrus e é  tudo. Primavera em pleno, todos os pássaros já andam a nidificar, árvores em flor, e curiosamente poucas azedas este ano.













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2020 às 15:57)

^^ Ameixoeira dos jardins?

Essas são logo das primeiras árvores a florir.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2020 às 17:55)

minima *2ºC*
maxima *25.7ºC*
atual 20.9ºC
se querem extremos venham para cá, durante o dia ando a assar e à noite cheio frio


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2020 às 21:15)

Boas, 

Máxima bem alta, de 22,5 graus.
Quase que apanhava escaldão na praia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2020 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia que nem parece um dia de fevereiro... A máxima chegou aos 22,4°C na Charneca e aos 22,9°C em Corroios. Esta sinopse climática que temos tido agora geraria um verão parecido com o que tivemos em 2016 (que foi para aí o 2° ou o 3° mais quente de sempre). 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,4°C
Mín: 9,2°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 8,8°C

Agora estão 14,2°C e céu limpo.  Às primeiras horas do dia parecia que havia uma luz ao fim do túnel mas, como já seria de esperar, a última saída cortou quase tudo o que diz respeito de precipitação.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Fev 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia, por aqui belo verão neste inverno, a máxima foi de 25.4ºC ontem, hoje espera-se mais um dia de primaverão.


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2020 às 13:18)

24.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2020 às 13:34)

Boas,

Esta manhã cedo ao fazer o treino registei 13 graus de inversão entre a minha casa e o ponto mais frio do concelho, na Atrozela.
Foi uma brutalidade, sai com 15 graus e 30% de humidade e lestada.
Cheguei a zona mais fria com 2,6 graus e 90% de humidade, vi inclusive geada fraca. Impressionante, logo partilho mais informação.
Dos anos que levo disto, foi das inversões mais potentes que presenciei, tive mesmo que por a gola pois o choque térmico foi tremendo, e o frio era intenso.

Neste momento, estão 22 graus.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Fev 2020 às 19:08)

Fui hoje dar um passeio pela zona da avenida e do oásis, o ambiente estava relativamente abafado ao sol pela falta de vento, e tive familiares que foram à praia e disseram que estava bastante boa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2020 às 19:10)

Hoje a manhã acordou com muita humidade deixada pelo orvalho, mas o dia foi bem quente, diria até que rondou os 25ºC, e a esta hora, está ainda uma temperatura bem agradável, o que normalmente não acontece, pois constuma logo arrefecer muito mail se põe o sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2020 às 19:20)

Com este tempo, nem vale a pena vir ao fórum, porque não há nada para relatar a não ser o calor que tem estado. 
Hoje foi o 3° dia consecutivo com uma temperatura máxima superior a 22°C, quase 7°C acima do normal! 

E, no entanto, parece que este tempo quente e muito seco irá continuar. Março terá uns chuviscos pela zona no começo, mas algo me diz que será também sequíssimo, pelo menos a sul do Douro. 
As previsões a longo prazo do Accuweather preveem apenas um ou outro dia de chuva por aqui e temperaturas quase sempre acima dos 20°C até maio. Querem ver que as minhas predições ainda acertam?


----------



## RStorm (23 Fev 2020 às 19:35)

Boa Noite

O mês de Abril prossegue dentro da normalidade, com céu limpo, temperatura bastante amena e alguma brisa de leste. Fevereiro é só no calendário...  
Isto só está bom é para os festejos de carnaval e para quem gosta fotografar vistas com longo alcance, graças à lestada. Ontem, por exemplo, era possível avistar com binóculos a Serra de Aire e Candeeiros desde a praia de Alcochete...

No entanto, parece que vai mesmo haver mudanças a partir do próximo fim de semana e os modelos parecem estar em consenso, mas vamos aguardar e rezar por melhores saídas  

Sexta: *8,4ºC / 22,3ºC *
Sábado: *9,9ºC / 21,2ºC *
Hoje: *8,3ºC / 21,8ºC *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2020 às 19:50)

máxima *26.2ºC*
minima *1.2ºC*
actual 13ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2020 às 21:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esta manhã cedo ao fazer o treino registei 13 graus de inversão entre a minha casa e o ponto mais frio do concelho, na Atrozela.
> Foi uma brutalidade, sai com 15 graus e 30% de humidade e lestada.
> ...




Boas, cá vai.

Hoje a inversão lixou-me bem, nunca pensei que fizesse tanto frio no vale da Atrozela/ penha longa nas traseiras do autódromo.
Já no mês passado quando vi poças congeladas deu para perceber que era um sitio com uma inversão muito forte, ainda mais agressiva que a do Pisão que dei a conhecer a malta deste forum.



gif hosting

Nunca pensei ver geada, sabia que estar algum frio, apontava para os 6 ou 7 graus, nunca 2 graus. Que choque térmico, ao entrar e sair da area de inversão, pois ao seguir caminho na beloura, já estavam 13 graus.













Este local,  hoje deve ter tido mínima de 1 grau e máxima de 25 graus.
Por Alcabideche tive mínima de 14 graus e máxima de 23 graus.
De loucos este ponto mais frio do concelho, e não é que tinha uma Seiça, perto de casa e não sabia.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Fev 2020 às 01:39)

Boa noite,

Extremos do fim de semana de Primaverão 

Sábado: 22.8ºC / 10.3ºC
Domingo: 23.2 / 9.8ºC


Palhais

Sábado: 22.6ºC / 8.7ºC
Domingo: 23.7ºC / 7.8ºC

Interessantes amplitudes térmicas.

O céu apresentou-se limpo ontem, no Sábado houve alguma nebulosidade alta, essencialmente cirrus.
Lestada completamente instalada, soprou fraca a moderada.


Sigo agora com céu limpo, 14ºC, vento fraco de leste.


Votos de bom Carnaval e boa semana.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Fev 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia, ontem mais um dia de primaverão, a máxima foi de 25ºC, hoje espera-se mais um dia quente mas um pouco menos, a máxima prevista para hoje é de 24ºC veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2020 às 18:25)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo, mas mais fresco que ontem aqui pela região Oeste. A máxima de ontem no Aeródromo foi de *26,3ºC*, das mais altas do país. Hoje, a máxima horária foi de 17,2ºC. 
Neste momento, grande contraste com o resto do dia...






Amanhã deve chuviscar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2020 às 19:40)

Hoje depois de uma manhã bem regada pelo orvalho, a tarde foi bem quente, que o sol até causa dores de cabeça.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2020 às 20:59)

Impressionante, em Alcabideche está cá um vento forte. 
Não era suposto esta ventania.
12 graus


----------



## remember (24 Fev 2020 às 21:38)

Boas,

Depois destes dias a fazerem lembrar a Primavera, eis que o vento está de volta, até abana tudo, nada que se compare à zona do @jonas_87.

O arrefecimento é espantoso, comparado com os últimos dias...









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2020 às 21:42)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de "inverão", apesar de a máxima ter sido mais baixa que nos dias anteriores. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,9°C
Mín: 9,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,7°C
Mín: 8,9°C

Agora estão 12,4°C e céu pouco nublado. Parece que amanhã poderá chuviscar por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2020 às 21:45)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Depois destes dias a fazerem lembrar a Primavera, eis que o vento está de volta, até abana tudo, nada que se compare à zona do @jonas_87.
> 
> ...



Pois isto está bastante ventoso, era cada rajada  no carro na A16 em Alcabideche.
Ai uma estação aqui...


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2020 às 02:17)

minima 1.6ºC maxima 24.6ºC actual 7.6ºC


----------



## RStorm (25 Fev 2020 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde

Ontem voltou a ser um dia primaveril, mas já não aqueceu tanto graças ao vento que soprou fraco do quadrante N.
Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente, com céu nublado, vento fraco de W-NW e sensação fresca. Há uma pequena possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos para durante a tarde, veremos como corre...

Extremos de ontem: *7,7ºC /* *20,5ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC *
T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: W-NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e algum vento de sudoeste, mas à medida que avançou o dia o céu tornou-se muito nublado e agora já nem se vê o sol. 
A mínima foi de 9,5°C na Charneca e de 9,1°C em Corroios. Agora estão 17,0°C e céu nublado. 

O ECMWF prevê chuviscos lá para o fim da tarde. A ver se caem esses chuviscos, pois estes são bons para manter a erva fresca e verde.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Fev 2020 às 15:44)

vai chovendo aqui por Alenquer, chuva fraca mas persistente...


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2020 às 16:04)

Boa tarde

Vento WNW, às vezes chega aos 15 Km/h mas em geral é quase calma.

16,0°C
78%

Encoberto ou 7/8, a fazer de conta que vai chover. Até já se sentiram alguns pingos de chuvisco perdidos.







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2020 às 16:18)

Mammatus disse:


> ^^ Ameixoeira dos jardins?
> 
> Essas são logo das primeiras árvores a florir.


Sim, é  isso mesmo. Muitas abelhas nestas florações, dezenas à volta de cada árvore mas raríssimas nos campos. Raras azedas floridas, sem abelhas. Crepúsculo de cores veraneiras, dias de céu bem azul.
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (25 Fev 2020 às 17:16)

Dia bem mais fresco hoje, com alguns chuviscos durante a tarde


----------



## jamestorm (25 Fev 2020 às 17:21)

0,5 mm  melhor que nada!



StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Vento WNW, às vezes chega aos 15 Km/h mas em geral é quase calma.
> 
> ...


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2020 às 18:04)

chuviscos aqui, milagre!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2020 às 19:22)

Hoje por cá, foi um dia de mudança, logo ao inicio da manhã, ainda se viu o sol, mas foi por pouco tempo, de resto foi o céu nublado, que marcou presença, ao longo do de todo o dia, e ainda começou a cair uns leves borrifos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 19:31)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui ainda chuviscou durante algum tempo. Apesar de ter perdido os dados, a NETATMO da esquina acumulou 0,2 mm.  
Bem, é melhor que nada!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2020 às 23:03)

Boas,

0,3 mm por cá.


Ontem na aplicação do vento, ainda registei rajadas de 75 km/h na minha rua. 
 ---------------
@Ricardo Carvalho sim, é a cascata do Candal, sitio incrível.


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2020 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue fresco e com boas abertas de sol, após uma manhã de céu nublado. O vento sopra moderado de NW com algumas rajadas pontuais.
Quanto à chuva de ontem, apenas uns borrifos para refrescar a malta nos festejos de carnaval...  

Extremos de ontem: *9,5ºC / 17,6ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *9,2ºC *
T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2020 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo, depois de um Carnaval com direito a um duche. Ou melhor, a uns borrifos... 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 8,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 7,9°C

Agora estão 11,9°C e céu limpo.  Aproximam-se, no entanto, dias bem enfadonhos, de céu nublado e pouca água, típicos de rios atmosféricos.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2020 às 10:09)

Boas. 14.5ºC por aqui, vento fraco a moderado, mínima de 9.9ºC. Mais um dia sem interesse, veremos o fim de semana.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Fev 2020 às 10:27)

À excepção do dia de Carnaval, os dias têm sido pautados por céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

2ª feira  ainda foi um dia de Primaverão no que à temperatura diz respeito.
Extremos: 21.6ºC / 10.2ºC

No Carnaval o céu esteve nublado durante boa parte do dia, apenas algumas abertas durante a manhã. Ocorrência de morrinha durante um breve período da tarde, mas sem qualquer acumulação. De registar a descida de temperatura.
Extremos: 17.9ºC / 11.2ºC

Ontem o dia começou com céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade a meio da manhã. Durante a tarde o sol foi rei e senhor e o céu esteve bem azul.
Vento moderado a impedir grandes subidas de temperaturas, tornando tolerável a exposição ao sol, caso contrário seria necessário recorrer a alguma sombra.  Parece tempo de Outubro... 
Extremos: 17ºC / 11.7ºC


Sigo com céu limpo, 15.1ºC, vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## Tonton (27 Fev 2020 às 11:36)

Boas.
Com um sol já meio velado, nota-se bem as poeiras em quantidade que estão a chegar...


----------



## Mammatus (27 Fev 2020 às 12:15)

^^ bem me pareceu que as nossas "amigas" andavam aí, de repente o céu ficou com uma tonalidade baça.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2020 às 15:05)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Primavera... Tempo ameno e céu algo embaciado pelas poeiras aqui em Coruche.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2020 às 19:03)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem ameno, o solo continua a secar a olhos vistos, esta chuva que poderá cair, vem mesmo em boa hora.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2020 às 20:52)

Boas,
Dia fresco. O sol aquece bem, mas passado uns minutos fica desagradável, tal como estar à sombra.  Tempo propício a constipações valentes. 
Bastante poeira presente. 





Parece que deverá chover razoavelmente ao longo do fim de semana, veremos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2020 às 23:38)

Boa noite,
Mais que dia incrível de inver...verão. O brilho acentuado do sol devido às poeiras tornou ainda mais quente o dia.  Sinceramente...  
O vento foi quase nulo e a terra está a começar a ficar seca. Vá lá que vem aí a chuva para regar os tomates.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,4°C
Mín: 7,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 6,9°C

Agora estão 9,8°C e céu limpo. Entretanto parece que a quantidade de poeiras diminuiu, pois vê-se bem o céu.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2020 às 00:43)

3,5 graus na Lagoa Pequena (Lagoa de Albufeira) quando lá passei às 23:30, se não se estragar terá boa inversão esta noite. Provavelmente o local mais frio da margem sul a esta hora. Na zona alta de Sesimbra, 11 graus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2020 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 
Estava enganado! Parece que as poeiras aumentaram em grande quantidade. Agora até parece que já bloqueiam o sol.  
Entretanto o vento rodou para Oeste e começou a subir a temperatura. Estão 9,8°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2020 às 08:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estava enganado! Parece que as poeiras aumentaram em grande quantidade. Agora até parece que já bloqueiam o sol.



Eu diria antes que é uma mistura de poeiras e de nuvens altas, tal como estava previsto pelo IPMA e como é possível observar nas imagens de satélite.

Mas de facto este céu faz relembrar bastante aquelas manhãs de verão poeirentas. Só falta a temperatura estar 10ºC acima 

Desde Alvalade há uns 15 minutos:




20200228_075805 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2020 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

Início de manhã com bastante nevoeiro aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia que entretanto já dissipou. Tal como ontem hoje persiste bastante poeira atmosférica que dá um tom amarelado ao céu.

Quando vinha para o trabalho o carro marcava 7ºC.

Venha de lá essa chuva, mesmo que seja pouca é melhor que nada...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2020 às 10:11)

Boas.
Céu pálido com imensas poeiras no ar, juntamente com algumas nuvens altas. 11.3ºC e mínima de 8.6ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Fev 2020 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Extremos de ontem: 21ºC / 10ºC

Agora sigo com 12.9ºC, vento fraco de leste, céu nublado por nuvens altas e bastante poeira.
"Céu magrebino"


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2020 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã começou com muita humidade devido ao orvalho, e agora o céu está parciamente nublado.


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2020 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde
Tal como ontem, o dia de hoje está a ser primaveril e soalheiro, com temperatura "quente" e poeirada para abafar ainda mais...  Veremos como correm os próximos dias 

Extremos de ontem: *8,0ºC / 19,1ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *7,8ºC *
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: SE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2020 às 17:26)

Boas,
Nevoeiro pela manhã, mas de resto, mais um dia com muita poeira. Hoje já estão ao nível do solo e por isso o horizonte tem estado completamente tapado. No entanto, aqui por Leiria já esteve pior. É provável que amanhã fique tudo sujo, pois, aparentemente não deverá chover nada de jeito, mas no domingo/segunda pode ser que já dê para lavar. 

No que diz respeito ás temperaturas, dia mais quente que ontem com uma máxima horária de 22ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2020 às 18:21)

Boa tarde 

O céu de poeiras e cirrostratus da frente em aproximação. Agora em Vialonga. 
Há neblina à superfície e estratos sobre os montes a Oeste.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Fev 2020 às 00:46)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia poeirento e de céu limpo. No entanto, ao final do dia, já se notava o aumento da nebulosidade a noroeste e a diminuição da poeira. 

Entretanto parece que o padrão irá mudar e teremos alguma precipitação. No entanto, é pouco... Fevereiro neste momento segue com 8 mm, e com a chuva que cairá amanhã deverá ficar abaixo dos 10 mm. Para um mês com uma média de 90 a 95 mm, é pouco.  
E a coisa está pior, porque este tipo de situações meteorológicas beneficia sobretudo o Litoral Norte e Centro. Por aqui, o ECMWF prevê apenas uns 13 mm para as próximas 2 semanas. O GFS não anda muito longe.  
Veremos se este rio atmosférico traz-nos alguma instabilidade, como aconteceu em fevereiro de 2016.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,2°C
Mín: 8,8°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,9°C
Mín: 8,4°C

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu com alguma nebulosidade. Entretanto parece que já está a entrar a massa de ar húmida, sendo que a temperatura está a subir.


----------



## Candy (29 Fev 2020 às 07:30)

Bom dia

Dia a amanhecer cinzento em Peniche.
Cerca das 6h caiu um aguaceiro forte. 
Continua a chover.

Nota-se a temperatura um pouco mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores, no entanto ainda bastante agradável. 

Último dia de fevereiro... 
Foi um mês relativamente quente por aqui. E olhando ao velho ditado, fevereiro quente... 
Veremos...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Fev 2020 às 07:54)

Boas 
Sigo com morrinha e vento forte. 
Nada fácil andar com chapéu de chuva na rua, luta constante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Fev 2020 às 10:14)

Bom dia pessoal,

Finalmente alguma precipitação , nada de especial como previsto para hoje, mas já deu para repor alguma humidade nos solos que em zonas mais expostas ao sol já se encontravam completamente secas, os próximos dias devem ser um lufada de ar fresco por cá, mas pouco mais que isso! Fevereiro segue com 5.1mm de acumulado, dos quais 2.7mm acumularam no dia de hoje , é triste , mas infelizmente começa a ser mais comum este tipo de bloqueios em pleno Inverno  Resto de bom fds


----------



## david 6 (29 Fev 2020 às 10:15)

0.8mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Fev 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Por cá finalmente caiu uns agauceiros fracos, por volta das 6 da manhã, e duraram cerca de 2 horas, é verdade que este mes, está a terminar, e a chuva foi uma miragem, agora é esperar para ver o que o mes de março, nos pode reservar.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Fev 2020 às 11:45)

1,67mm na estação Netatmo aqui ao pé de casa, para ja é o que temos.
Deve ter sido um dos Fevereiros mais amenos e menos chuvosos de sempre, em linha com Janeiro.
Que venha um Março com muita chuva.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Fev 2020 às 12:44)

Por acaso até choveu mais do que o previsto. Mas, volto a dizer, é pouco... 

Caíram 2 mm por aqui, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 9,6 mm. Ou seja, como já tinha dito ontem, abaixo dos 10 mm. E não deverá chover mais hoje.


----------



## StormRic (29 Fev 2020 às 14:32)

Bom dia 

Chuviscos da noite nem se deu por eles. O vento sim.

Para o registo: avistadas as primeiras papoilas  aqui nos campos da Póvoa. 

O céu está assim, para SSW, à espera da próxima frente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Fev 2020 às 16:57)

Entretanto já pingou novamente por aqui. No entanto, não acumulou nada... Continuamos à espera da próxima frente.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2020 às 18:02)

Boas,
*2.8mm* acumulados hoje com a chuva ao inicio da manhã e *12.1mm* mensais. 
De resto, muitas nuvens, mas o sol de vez em quando espreitava. Há pouco chuviscou.


----------



## RStorm (29 Fev 2020 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Morrinha persistente durante a madrugada e até meio da manhã, rendendo *0,3 mm*. A partir daí houve abertas de sol, voltando a encobrir novamente a partir do meio da tarde. 

E pronto, dou por terminado o mês de Fevereiro que teve um acumulado total de *3,9 mm  *Foi pior que o de 2012 e isto está a começar a tornar-se preocupante daqui para a frente 
Os modelos ainda andam à "garreia", mas vamos esperar para que Março entre com o pé direito e que nos traga a tão abençoada chuvinha. Parece que mais uma vez o Sul vai ficar na margem, mas pode ser que estejamos errados  

Extremos de ontem: *7,8ºC / 16,8ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *11,1ºC / 18,7ºC / 0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Fev 2020 às 20:50)

Podia ter sido um bom fim de tarde, mas entretanto as nuvens interpuseram-se...

Cabo Raso, 18h17


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Fev 2020 às 23:36)

Boa noite, 
Daqui a 24 minutos acaba o inverno e começa a primavera meteorológica, ou seja, também acaba o mês e começa outro. 
Fevereiro foi um completo desastre ao nível da precipitação, rendendo apenas 9,6 mm por aqui. Pior só mesmo 2012, que rendeu uns 0 mm por aqui.  
Nos próximos tempos teremos um rio atmosférico a circular pelo Norte e pouco cairá por aqui.  

O último dia de março refletiu exatamente o tempo que costuma fazer quando há este tipo de sinopses climáticas. Foi um dia de muita parra e pouca uva. Apenas caiu algo de madrugada/manhã, os tais 2 mm que já falei. De resto, nada caiu dos céus, apesar do céu nublado e cada vez mais fechado ao longo da tarde, mas a chuva toda a ir para Norte. Que irritação!
Esperemos que março seja um mês melhor ao nível da precipitação, até porque o sul precisa de chuva! 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 13,8°C 
Prec: 2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 14,2°C

Agora estão 14,1°C e céu nublado.


----------

